# Tu non me la racconti giusta...



## la italianilla

Come da titolo...esiste un'espressione corrispondente in spagnolo?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cecilio

Sarebbe buono se ci espiegassi cosa vuole dire quest'espressione in italiano.


----------



## la italianilla

Cecilio said:


> Sarebbe buono se ci espiegassi cosa vuole dire quest'espressione in italiano.



Perdona, tienes razón…es que me sale un poquito dificil esplicarla, es una construcción hecha.
Os doy un ejemplo:
A:“Dónde estuviste ayer por la noche? He tratado de llamarte al móvil pero no contestabas...”
B:“Tu non me la racconti giusta” -> es decir...la persona B piensa que la persona A no está cuentando toda la verdad, que algo se esconde detrás sus palabras...
Espero que mi explicación haya sido más clara


----------



## betulina

Hola:

Creo que una posibilidad sería "tú no me lo cuentas todo". Pero espera más opiniones.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

... no me dices la verdad
... no me cuentas todo lo que pasa/pasó

_magari serve_


----------



## irene.acler

Pero no existe en español algo idiomático?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Pero no existe en español algo idiomático?



Me parece que no... Las frases que me vienen a la cabeza no tienen mucho de idiomáticas: "Me ocultas algo"; "No me estás diciendo todas la verdad", etc.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias Cecilio.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Quizás pueda servir
_Tu me cuentas lo que te parece_


----------



## traduttrice

Colloquiale: *"me estás haciendo el verso" *


----------



## la italianilla

traduttrice said:


> Colloquiale: *"me estás haciendo el verso" *



¿Pero esta frase es un poquito como "me estas tomando el pelo" o algo así?
¿O no tiene nada a que ver con eso?

EDIT: Os digo que "tú no me lo cuentas todo"  es "tu non me la racconti tutta" y es lo que más se acerca a lo que querría decir yo, aunque no sea uan frase ideomática como la nuestra.


----------



## zuzkita

Tomar el pelo sería más bien "prendere in giro". No es lo mismo que tomar el pelo porque no es eso, es simplemente que no está diciendo todo tal cual pasó o tal cual es, aunque van por ahí los tiros.

Creo que en español no hay ningún modismo ni nada parecido.
Sugerencias:
"No me estás contando todo", "me escondes algo"...
Si se nos ocurre te lo haremos saber. 

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Posible que no haya una expresión idiomática para decirlo? 
Qué raro...


----------



## la italianilla

Vale chicos...pues entonces la que más se acerca es “tú no me lo cuentas todo” creo que puedo utilizarla tranquilamente en el sentido que entendía yo  buenas noches a todos


----------



## mauro63

Hola a todos, 
al menos en Argentina usamos la expresión " decir la justa".
No me estas diciendo la justa :  no me decis las cosas tal como son. 
También existe la variante "cantar la justa" : 
Dale !!! cantame la justa !!  : Decime la verdad de un vez por todas.


----------



## la italianilla

mauro63 said:


> Hola a todos,
> al menos en Argentina usamos la expresión " decir la justa".
> No me estas diciendo la justa :  no me decis las cosas tal como son.
> También existe la variante "cantar la justa" :
> Dale !!! cantame la justa !!  : Decime la verdad de un vez por todas.



pues sí...más o menos es bastante cerca a lo que significa la frase  gracias


----------



## perroverde

la italianilla said:


> pues sí...más o menos es bastante cerca a lo que significa la frase  gracias


 
Lo que pasa es que la frase tal como la menciona mauro63 en España, por ejemplo, no se entenderia. Tampoco encuentro una expresion similar que se use en España aparte de las que se han mencionado ya.


----------



## gatogab

*Tu non me la racconti giusta...* 
¡Me cuentas cuentos!

gatogab


----------

